# Presentation, thanks and request for information on cas:20320-59-6.



## kwisspeed de Kelog's (Jan 4, 2023)

*Hello to all. 
First of all I sincerely want to thank the people who created this jewel or rather this mine of information so precious, but also to those who make it live. me it's kwispeed, French, beginner + in the middle of the chemistry but beginner passionate serious perfectionist and responsible. I recently ordered Bmk glycidate oil on the internet (Case: 20320-59-6), following a delay in receipt, the seller kindly offered me in addition to my oil order, 1kg of bmk glycidate powder . (Case: 20320-59-6). The seller also communicated to me the processing procedures which I believe are either wrong or not the right or the best. I have searched the forum for hours without really finding an exact answer to my questions, many different opinions. This is why I allow myself to come to you, who through your experience, I think will be able to help me or even guide me in these stages of transformation and direct me towards the best method to use in order to obtain an amphetamine sulfate of the highest possible quality. thank you in advance, thank you for reading me and I also wish you a very happy new year 2023. thank you and look forward to reading you. Kwispeed...

PS: please excuse me for my english..*


----------



## HEISENBERG

kwisspeed de Kelog's said:


> * PS: please excuse me for my english..*



kwisspeed de Kelog'sWe'll forgive you for your English, but we won't forgive you for the *bold* text


----------



## kwisspeed de Kelog's

Oups... En effet je viens de voir ça à l'instant, ce n'était pas volontaire et je m'en excuse.


----------



## John_Jennings

Yeah if anybody actually knows how to get product out of this “20320” id be very interested. As in I’d send them money… 20320 is an oil at stp, therefore this cannot be such.


----------



## kwisspeed de Kelog's

John_Jennings said:


> Yeah if anybody actually knows how to get product out of this “20320” id be very interested. As in I’d send them money… 20320 is an oil at stp, therefore this cannot be such.



John_Jenningsthe supplier sent me the "20320" oil that I had ordered but also 1kg of "20320" powder.


----------



## kwisspeed de Kelog's

kwisspeed de Kelog's said:


> the supplier sent me the "20320" oil that I had ordered but also 1kg of "20320" powder.



kwisspeed de Kelog'sI don't understand what you mean


----------



## John_Jennings

Not sure why it quoted you but I was just saying that I can’t get this powder to work either.


----------

